# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  the noskas are on the move again, we are leaving for paris in 2 weeks!! we have rented an apartment thru paris perfect,and are staying at the chateu la tour in the 7th arr. with a view of the eiffel t

## nnoska

the noskas are on the move again, we are leaving for paris in 2 weeks!! we have rented an apartment thru paris perfect,and are staying at the chateu la tour in the 7th arr. with a view of the eiffel tower, thank you gayle and erma for your input and advise, any other input or advise is welcome as well,must sees, day trips etc....

----------


## KevinS

Erik, I only ask for one thing - an opinion from the Croissant King as to whether or or not the Parisian Croissants are just as good, better, or worse than the croissants in SBH.  I'm sure that he will have an opinion.

----------


## loicA

Erik,

like you have two wonderful kids , try " le parc d'asterix".they'll love it.


loic

----------

